# OTA antenna problem



## GWIZ2260 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have just installed a Winegard HD8200P antenna. On my HDTV I can pick up all the analog/digital signals fine, however, on the 622, (digital only), one of the stations only shows up at 66 signal strength and is basically unusable. Are there any issues with the 622's tuner? Or should I just delete that channel and rescan to see if it would pick up OK? Again, this channel WTHR 13 out of Indianapolis, IN comes in perfectly fine if I connect directly to the HDTV. Thanks for any insight or advice on this problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Some tuners seem to be more sensitive than others... My ViP622 seems to lock much better than my previous OTA receiver... but I have seen in the forums where others experience the opposite as you seem to be.

Maybe a slight tweak of your antenna could fix things? Or if it was a marginal channel, it could just be your HDTV is doing a better job of locking than the Dish receiver.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

GWIZ2260 said:


> I have just installed a Winegard HD8200P antenna. On my HDTV I can pick up all the analog/digital signals fine, however, on the 622, (digital only), one of the stations only shows up at 66 signal strength and is basically unusable. Are there any issues with the 622's tuner? Or should I just delete that channel and rescan to see if it would pick up OK? Again, this channel WTHR 13 out of Indianapolis, IN comes in perfectly fine if I connect directly to the HDTV. Thanks for any insight or advice on this problem.


I have the same antenna with a Channel Master 7777 preamp. Some of my signals from 80+ miles away show 50-60 on the 622 relative strength meter but lock solid on the 622. For some of the stronger stations I found rotating the antenna slightly would provide more stable signals. The HD8200 seems to work best for UHF HD signals if the front of the antenna is about 10-15 degrees (either direction) from head-on to the transmitter.

I was using the weakest transmitter (via analog transmission) to peak my pointing direction. I found out thru trial and error that the strongest signal from the analog transmitter did not necessarily produce the best digital strength from the same transmit tower. They are close but you might try slewing your antenna +/- 15 degrees. An example, PBS analog from Montgomery is on analog channel 26, the digital is on channel 56. The best picture quality for analog 26 did not produce the strongest digital signal on channel 56.

Distance, atmospheric propagation conditions, hills, trees and other obstructions can greatly affect the end results. I marked my rotor for the best signals at both extremes, then positioned the antenna in the middle of that span and get good digital signals from all the 80+ mile transmitters without continually tweaking the rotor.

I think we will all be happier with the digital signal quality in early 2007 when all analog transmitters are off the air and stations can transmit their digital signals on their native frequency. 26 will be 26, etc., and the upper tier of the UHF band goes away. Only a few TV stations will have to transmit on a new frequency, something like UHF 52 and up if I remember correctly. Someone else may clarify this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

4bama said:


> I think we will all be happier with the digital signal quality in early 2007 when all analog transmitters are off the air and stations can transmit their digital signals on their native frequency. 26 will be 26, etc., and the upper tier of the UHF band goes away. Only a few TV stations will have to transmit on a new frequency, something like UHF 52 and up if I remember correctly. Someone else may clarify this.


Are you talking about the digital cutoff date in 2009? I can't think of anything happening in 2007.

In some markets, channels will be staying right where they are. In Raleigh, NC there is a mix... some stations staying where they are right now, others moving to a new UHF frequency. Around here no digitals are in VHF and after the cutoff, even the channels that are moving to a new frequency will still be in UHF... but your market may vary.


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Are you talking about the digital cutoff date in 2009? I can't think of anything happening in 2007.
> 
> In some markets, channels will be staying right where they are. In Raleigh, NC there is a mix... some stations staying where they are right now, others moving to a new UHF frequency. Around here no digitals are in VHF and after the cutoff, even the channels that are moving to a new frequency will still be in UHF... but your market may vary.


Oops, my typo mistake, yes you are correct, the date is around Feb., 2009.

I believe most stations that currently transmit analog on VHF channels will revert to that same VHF channel for digital in 2009 because they can get better area coverage with less power. That's what several station engineers have told me, but markets may vary, it's up to the FCC and the stations application for frequency/power assignments.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The stations that have a high number VHF channel may be allowed to return to their VHF channel after the conversion. Those that have the channel numbers below 6 will not be allowed to use that anymore. Those are the channels that will have to be returned to the spectrum for the frequency sell off the the gov is going to do.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

In my area, we have channels 4,5, and 11 on analog VHF... and after the cutoff they will not (even though 11 could) revert back to VHF. Each will keep a UHF, though the new channel UHF may or may not be the same as the temporary one they are using right now.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It all depends on which channel the station selected in the digital elections last year. Here's the link to the first round:
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-05-2649A2.pdf

Some VHF low stations are staying low, some move high VHF some go to UHF.


----------



## swpilot (Nov 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me why I can receive hd via ota hooked directly to my hdtv and sometimes I cannot receive it thru the tuner? In other words if I bypass my 622 then all of the hd channels come thru clear, they seem to pixelate when I am viewing them thru the 622 receiver.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

swpilot said:


> Can anyone tell me why I can receive hd via ota hooked directly to my hdtv and sometimes I cannot receive it thru the tuner? In other words if I bypass my 622 then all of the hd channels come thru clear, they seem to pixelate when I am viewing them thru the 622 receiver.


Different tuners have different sensitivities and mult-path effects. Some tuners can handle multi-path better than others.


----------



## swpilot (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sorry for my ignorance but this is over my head. Is there anything that I can do about this?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s swpilot. 

Most likely there is. like Whatcha1 indicated that tuners have different sensitivities and some can handle multipathing better than others. To me, OTA is not exact by any means. It is not just a plug any old antenna in and expect things to work. Might with one tuner but won't with another. 

What you need to do is the following to determine if you can improve things.

1) Survey your current installation. WHat type of antenna you have. 
2) Go to antennaweb.org and plug your address in and see what antenna it recommends. 
3) Go to AVSForum.com and check in the HD local area for your area and see what people are using and what works. 
4) Might try adjusting your antenna and see if that might improve things. 

Well there is a few suggestions of routes you might take. Really not a lot internally on the 622 you can do if you are not locking in on signal.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> The stations that have a high number VHF channel may be allowed to return to their VHF channel after the conversion. Those that have the channel numbers below 6 will not be allowed to use that anymore. Those are the channels that will have to be returned to the spectrum for the frequency sell off the the gov is going to do.


I haven't heard that VHF below 6 are going away. In fact in the first round picks for ATSC assignments many have picked these as there permanent frequencies. I believe High UHF (53?) are going away and will be sold off.


----------

